# 00 altima fuel sending unit problem!



## Luciferx624 (Apr 17, 2007)

Alright heres the problem some how my fuel pump got knocked loose from the clips that held the unit in the tank. I opened up the access port and was able to reclip it back into place. The problem is the FSU dosn't seem to clip into place where it suppose to fit. It doesn't seem that I broke off anything. The feeling that I have when I was reclipping it in was that I wasn't pushing it down hard enough,but I keep adding more pressure and it didn't seem to want to go. Any ideas would be a great help.


----------

